# Prince has a rediculously cool bass



## Mastodon (Apr 10, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1400152901776164465&q=bass&pl=true


----------



## noodles (Apr 10, 2006)

That is a ridiculously cool looking bass.


----------



## Papa Shank (Apr 10, 2006)

It's cool but I've seen cooler


----------



## darren (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www.auerswald-instruments.com/


----------



## Scott (Apr 10, 2006)

Really? 

Whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## XEN (Apr 10, 2006)

Jerry Auerswald is still making custom instruments! I just checked with him a month or so ago. The freakier the better with him.


----------



## okta (Apr 10, 2006)

cool bass!

is that use by that guy from Orgy use it on the old family values tour?


----------



## Shawn (Apr 10, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1400152901776164465&q=bass&pl=true


Cool vid, man he can jam, cool looking bass too, Prince is awesome.


----------



## the xkill X (Jan 18, 2007)

okta said:


> cool bass!
> 
> is that use by that guy from Orgy use it on the old family values tour?



naw paige haley uses ibanez basses...till up to 2004 tour which he switch to yamaha rbx775


----------



## Naren (Jan 18, 2007)

I like the way it sounds, but I don't really like the way it looks much.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 18, 2007)

Cool. nice design overall, probably nothing i would use, but still pretty damm cool.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah the instruments that come from that guy's shop are pretty cool-looking to say the least!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 18, 2007)

the xkill X said:


> naw paige haley uses ibanez basses...till up to 2004 tour which he switch to yamaha rbx775



I'm pretty sure he's talking about Amir.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jan 18, 2007)

Amir used roland g-707 guitars its similar with the sustain bar but the rolands are on the top of the guitar


----------



## Drew (Jan 18, 2007)

He also seems to be a WAY better bassist than I.


----------



## the xkill X (Jan 18, 2007)

yah u can get that bass is called Roland gb77 i think or g77..idk tim skold used one also on ohgr tour. there fucking sweet....


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 18, 2007)

"Y'all bitches want some pancakes?"   

That guy is wierd, but he's definately good, and he's got some pretty wild lookin axes.


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2007)

Drew said:


> He also seems to be a WAY better bassist than I.



Prince is a WAY better musician in general than people give him credit for. He's fucking awesome.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Chris said:


> Prince is a WAY better musician in general than people give him credit for. He's fucking awesome.



I shall caress your nutsack now. 


 Dude, I couldn't agree fucking more. Total musician.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 18, 2007)

Prince IS an incredible musician. I've seen him play guitar a few times, he kicks ass.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 18, 2007)

Prince is a badass all around.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's a longer video of the song from the movie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xE3fmmlVNic


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Man, I can't believe that was from almost 20 years ago already. (1989). WHERE does the time go?


----------



## swedenuck (Jan 19, 2007)

I almost didn't realize exactly how talented Prince was until I saw him play guitar alongside Beyonce at the Grammys a few years back. He completely rip a hole of beautiful music through that tele of his, and as of then I've paid closer attention to his tunes only to realize that he's always been phenominal.


----------



## Naren (Jan 19, 2007)

I've pretty much always known how skilled that guy was. One of the first times I saw him on television, he had that guitar from Purple Rain and was playing so cleanly with the most perfect tone, while singing very skillfully. I looked up some of his other stuff later, where he was playing funky slap bass while singing. I mean, his solos sound pretty sweet too. He's an incredibly talented guy. It's like that Chappelle Show skit where Prince challenges those guys to a basketball match and they're laughing at him because he doesn't even change into basketball clothes and he then slaughters them without even breaking a sweat.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 19, 2007)

^  hell yes.


----------



## msherman (Jan 20, 2007)

I do believe he played all the instruments on his first 4 records. He`s a killer drummer as well.


----------

